
Google Cloud Platform adds two new regions, 10 more to come - ingve
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/03/announcing-two-new-Cloud-Platform-Regions-and-10-more-to-come_22.html
======
markgavalda
We've been waiting for this confirmation for a long time! Excellent timing
with GC Next happening in San Francisco from tomorrow ;-)

